# 5 month old puppy has diarrhea every couple days



## sandee396 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 5 month old GSD have her on the same chow since she was 3 months old, she seems to get diarrhea ever couple days only at night, we had her tested for worms and she is fine, I have to give her pepto bishol which takes care of the problem, but what is causing it?
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, even my Vet doesn't know


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Treats? Chewies?

Seven gets diarrhea if she has too many CET chews. Pork chews (ears & snout) mess with her poop too.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sandee396 (Feb 7, 2011)

No not giving her any chews, it's so weird, she can go two three nights and she is fine then she gets diarrhea for another two days.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you feeding?


----------

